# Allgemeine Anmerkung bzw. Frage zu PCGH-Fertig-PCs



## Teutonnen (1. März 2014)

Servus miteinander

Vorweg: Das soll kein allgemeines PCGH-Gebashe sein und falls irgendein  Mod oder Mitarbeiter mir dafür Punkte reindrücken will - nur zu, ich  sehe das einfach als Kompliment.



Nun aber zu meinem eigentlichen Thema:

Aufgrund eines Topics im Zusammenstellungs-Unterforum bin ich die Liste der PCGH-Fertig-PCs mal durchgegangen und muss jetzt wirklich mal meinen Frust von der Seele schreiben, denn zum Teil sind die Kisten wirklich fragwürdig zusammengestellt und die dazugeschriebene Werbung grenzt für meinen Geschmack bei einigen PCs fast an Satire.
Ich bin bisher eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass diese Kisten technisch in Ordnung sind und einfach zu OEM-Preisen verkauft werden, aber wenn ich mir diese Prachtsstücke genauer anschaue, sehe ich bei einigen PCs grobe Schnitzer drin.


*FUN 2k14*

Mainboard: 
Warum um alles in der Welt verbaut ihr ein Z87-Mainboard mit einem Xeon 1230v3? 

Netzteil: 
Hier finde ich wirklich, dass jemand eine Ohrfeige verdient hat. Ihr schreibt in eurem eigenen Artikel, dass der PC eine maximale Aufnahme von 276 Watt hat (LINK), verbaut aber ein 600W-Netzteil, was sein ganzes Leben im Halbschlaf verbringt und noch dazu dank 80+ Bronze auch noch eine vergleichsweise niedrige Effizienz hat, welche besonders bei <20% Last sowieso schon stark absackt?
Und nicht nur das, es ist auch noch minderwertig. 
Nicht nur ist es ein Single-Rail-Design, was de facto die OCP aushebeln würde - nein, es ist laut Alternate-Beschreibung nicht einmal OCP verbaut und der Überhitzungsschutz fehlt ebenfalls! 


Ausserdem schreibt ihr bei dem PC dazu, er sei "kaum langsamer als GTX770-PC".. Sorry, aber.. Ein PC mit einer GTX 770 ist also schneller als ein PC mit einer GTX 770? Wie soll das möglich sein? 



*GTX760-Edition*

Hier ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung, bis auf das Netzteil (mal wieder). 
Der Peak-Verbrauch wird mit 237W angegeben und ihr packt ein 530W-Netzteil in den PC. Gleiches Problem wie oben. Das System Power 7 450W wäre hier nicht nur von der Effizienz her besser, sondern es wäre sogar günstiger UND besser.



*PCGH-Highend-Haswell-Edition*

Genau das gleiche Problem wie beim 760er.



*PCGH-Highend-GTX760-Edition*

Schon wieder das L8 530W für einen PC, der selbst mit OC kaum 400 schluckt?



*Professional-PC-Xeon-Edition*

Mainboard:
Und schon wieder ein Xeon auf einem Z87-Brett. 

Grafikkarte:
Das ist eine Professional-Edition, oder? Professional heisst, damit soll gearbeitet werden. Darum sollte man auch eine Grafikkarte verbauen, deren GPGPU-Leistung unter aller Sau ist, richtig?

Netzteil:
Gleiches Spiel wie vorher, 530W 80+ Bronze für einen kaum übertaktbaren PC, der nie die 300W knacken wird.



*PCGH-Ultimate-PC-GTX770*

Neuer PC, altes Netzteil.



*PCGH-Ultimate-PC-GTX780*

Netzteil:
Hier wird das Netzteil endlich geändert... Aber halt, es ist einfach das gleiche L8 mit 100W mehr. 
Wir sprechen hier von einem PC für 1700€, der ein "naja"-Netzteil mit 80+ Bronze enthält, welches selbst mit OC auf allen Komponenten nur sehr knapp über 60% Last kommt. 
Allerspätestens hier gehört ein Platimax, Revolution87+ oder P10 in den PC! Es ist ein ULTIMATE-PC, verdammt nochmal und ihr verbaut hier immer noch ein Netzteil der Budget-Linie!

SSD:
In allen anderen PCs wird eine Samsung 840 Pro oder Evo verbaut, aber für die Highend-Sparte geht man auf die SSD mit Sandforce-Controller zurück, der eine höhere Ausfallrate hat als die SSDs in den billigeren Rechnern?!



*PCGH-Ultimate-290X-Edition*

Netzteil:
Gleiches Spiel, gleiches Netzteil, immer noch nur das L8 in einem PC, der fast 1900€ kostet.

Mainboard:
Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, im 1900€-PC ein schlechteres Mainboard zu verbauen als im 1700€-PC?



*PCGH-Ultimate-GTX780Ti-Edition*

RAM:
Beim 290x waren 16GB drin, jetzt auf einmal wieder 8, obwohl der Preis um fast 200€ gestiegen ist. Ernsthaft?

Netzteil:
JETZT ENDLICH, bei fast 2100€, sind wir in der Oberklasse angelangt! 580W sind zwar meiner Ansicht ach immer noch 100 zu viel, aber immerhin haben wir jetzt ein Netzteil, das ich (als 450-480W-Version) in einem 800€-PC akzeptieren könnte! 






*Fazit*:
Es tut mir leid, das sagen zu müssen, aber obwohl es sich bei der PCGH um eine Fachzeitschrift für Hardware handelt, kann man ihre Fertig-PCs in keinster Weise empfehlen. Wären sie bloss zu teuer - wie alle anderen OEM-Kisten - wäre das akzeptabel, schliesslich müsst ihr auch Gewinn erwirtschaften. Allerdings erwarte ich von einem Haufen Hardware-Freaks verdammt nochmal einen PERFEKTEN PC, nicht etwas Halbgares wie das.

Ihr macht Anfängerfehler (Xeon@Z87... ZWEI MAL), für die man Leute im entsprechenden Unterforum steinigen würde und ihr verbaut Netzteile, die ich in 750€-PCs nicht einbauen würde, stinkfrech in einem Computer mit dem doppelten Budget.




So, das war mein Senf dazu, jetzt seir ihr dran.

Freundliche Grüsse
Teutonnen


----------



## wievieluhr (1. März 2014)

da is aber einer böse .....

hab mich nie damit beschäftigt aber  wenn du da mal den mund aufmachst.

Gruß wievieluhr


----------



## Scalon (1. März 2014)

Das mit dem Z87 und dem Xeon wurde schon einmal angesprochen und iirc hieß es, dass es nicht viel teurer als ein H87 sei und man noch die Option für ein CPU Upgrade hat. 
Wenn ich es finde, kann ich es evtl später noch verlinken

Edit: hier der angesprochene Link/Kommentar http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...230-v3-und-gtx-760-anzeige-2.html#post6093237


----------



## Teutonnen (1. März 2014)

Stimmt, das hab ich auch mal gehört. Trotzdem sinnlos, beim jetztigen Entwicklungstempo hält der Xeon noch 6-8 Jahre und vielleicht 4 Generationen GPUs durch - bis dann rüstet man auch nicht mehr auf 1150 auf...




wievieluhr schrieb:


> da is aber einer böse .....
> 
> hab mich nie damit beschäftigt aber  wenn du da mal den mund aufmachst.
> 
> Gruß wievieluhr



Ich bin nicht böse, nur direkt.


----------



## naruto8073 (1. März 2014)

Endlich einer der es anspricht. ZEIT WIRTS.


----------



## RubySoho (1. März 2014)

Ich geb dir im großen und ganzen Recht!
Die Aufrüstoption die da angepriesen wird versteh ich auch nicht.
Aber:
Das Z87-Board hat mehr Anschlüsse,was für mich bei einem "Professional-PC" durch aus Sinn macht.
Die paar Euro lassen sich viel eher verschmerzen als die völlig inakzeptable Netzteilauswahl!

Gruss Ruby


----------



## Teutonnen (1. März 2014)

Ok, warum dann nicht gleich ein z87x ud3h, z87 pro oder so? Warum irgendwas zwischendrin?


----------



## RubySoho (1. März 2014)

Da musst du die Kollegen fragen!
Ich sag ja nur es kann Sinn machen wenn man die Anschlüsse braucht.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. März 2014)

Tu ich ja @ topic 

EDIT: Da ich nun wieder zu Hause am PC sitze, habe ich mir mal die Zeit genommen, das Z87 Pro4 mit dem H87 HD3 von Gigabyte zu vergleichen.


Z87 Pro4:
Chipsatz: Intel Z87 • Speicherslots: 4x DDR3, *dual PC3-23466U (OC)* • Erweiterungsslots: 1x PCIe 3.0 x16, 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (*x4*),  2x PCIe 2.0 x1, 2x PCI • Anschlüsse extern: 1x VGA, 1x DVI-D, 1x HDMI  1.4a, *1x HDMI-In*, 4x USB 3.0, *4x USB 2.0*, 1x Gb LAN (I217V), 5x Klinke,  *1x S/PDIF (Toslink)*, 1x PS/2 Tastatur • Anschlüsse intern*: 5x USB 3.0*  (Z87 - ASMedia Hub, 1x USB-A), 4x USB 2.0, 6x SATA 6Gb/s (Z87), 1x  CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 3-Pin, 1x seriell • Audio:  7.1 (ALC892) • RAID-Level: 0/1/5/10 (Z87) • Multi-GPU: AMD 2-Way  CrossFireX (x16/x4) • Stromanschlüsse: 1x 24-Pin ATX, 1x 8-Pin ATX12V •  Besonderheiten: All solid capacitors, UEFI, Consumer Infrared Headers

H87 HD3:
Chipsatz: Intel H87 • Speicherslots: 4x DDR3, dual PC3-12800U • Erweiterungsslots: 1x PCIe 3.0 x16, 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (*x4*),  2x PCIe 2.0 x1, 2x PCI • Anschlüsse extern: 1x VGA, 1x DVI-D, 1x HDMI  1.4a, 4x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 1x Gb LAN (Realtek), *6x Klinke*, 1x PS/2  Combo • Anschlüsse intern: 2x USB 3.0, *6x USB 2.0*, 6x SATA 6Gb/s (H87),  1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, *3x Lüfter 4-Pin*, 1x seriell, *1x parallel* • Audio:  7.1 (ALC892) • RAID-Level: 0/1/5/10 (H87) • Multi-GPU: AMD 2-Way  CrossFireX (x16/x4) • Stromanschlüsse: 1x 24-Pin ATX, 1x 8-Pin ATX12V •  Besonderheiten: All solid capacitors, UEFI



Long story short, im Vergleich zum passenderen H87-Brettchen bietet das Z87 Pro4 nur S/PDIF, 2x externe USB2.0 und 3x interne USB3.0 mehr, dafür sogar zwei PWM-Lüfterslots weniger, was ich ehrlich gesagt "schlimmer" finde.

S/PDIF halte ich für vernachlässigbar, gescheites Soundequip kommt sowieso an entsprechende Hardware (DAC/AVR, Soundkarte etc.), womit noch ein paar USB-Slots bleiben, die 34pin-Lüfterslots gegenüberstehen.


-----------------------------------

Vergleichen wir mal das H87 Pro4 mit dem Z87 Pro4.


H87:
Chipsatz: Intel H87 • Speicherslots: 4x DDR3, dual  PC3-12800U • Erweiterungsslots: 1x PCIe 3.0 x16, 3x PCIe 2.0 x1, 2x PCI  • Anschlüsse extern: 1x VGA, 1x DVI-D, 1x HDMI 1.4a, 4x USB 3.0, 2x USB  2.0, 1x Gb LAN (I217V), *6x Klinke*, 1x PS/2 Tastatur • Anschlüsse  intern: 2x USB 3.0, 4x USB 2.0, 6x SATA 6Gb/s (H87), 1x CPU-Lüfter  4-Pin, *2x Lüfter 4-Pin*, 2x Lüfter 3-Pin, 1x seriell • Audio: 7.1  (ALC892) • RAID-Level: 0/1/5/10 (H87) • Multi-GPU: N/A •  Stromanschlüsse: 1x 24-Pin ATX, 1x 8-Pin ATX12V • Besonderheiten: All  solid capacitors, UEFI, Consumer Infrared Headers


Z87:
Chipsatz: Intel Z87 • Speicherslots: 4x DDR3, *dual PC3-23466U (OC)* • Erweiterungsslots: 1x PCIe 3.0 x16, *1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4)*, * 2x PCIe 2.0 x1*, 2x PCI • Anschlüsse extern: 1x VGA, 1x DVI-D, 1x HDMI  1.4a, *1x HDMI-In*, 4x USB 3.0, *4x USB 2.0*, 1x Gb LAN (I217V), 5x Klinke,  *1x S/PDIF (Toslink)*, 1x PS/2 Tastatur • Anschlüsse intern: *5x USB 3.0*  (Z87 - ASMedia Hub, 1x USB-A), 4x USB 2.0, 6x SATA 6Gb/s (Z87), 1x  CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 3-Pin, 1x seriell • Audio:  7.1 (ALC892) • RAID-Level: 0/1/5/10 (Z87) • *Multi-GPU: AMD 2-Way  CrossFireX (x16/x4)* • Stromanschlüsse: 1x 24-Pin ATX, 1x 8-Pin ATX12V •  Besonderheiten: All solid capacitors, UEFI, Consumer Infrared Headers 


Selbst innerhalb der gleichen Serie bietet das Z87 nichts Nennenswertes, was es vom H87 abhebt. Ein paar USB-Slots, TOSLINK und ein Pseido-Crossfire-Support, der sich wegen der Laneverteilung nicht wirklich nutzen lässt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2014)

Zumindest was das SPDIF/TOSLINK angeht würde ich das keineswegs vernachlässigen wollen - denn wenn du einen externen DAC/Anlage/ähnliches nutzt kannst du die Soundausgabe über eben diesen digital und das heißt verlustfrei übertragen... und sparst dir so eine zusätzliche Soundkarte die sonst in dem Falle absolut nutzlos ist da sie nur das digitale Audiosignal durchschleift.
Was du zusätzlich noch nicht erwähnt hast ist, dass man bei einem Z-Board auch bei einer nicht-K CPU bzw. einem Xeon den maximalen Turbo-Multi um 4 Stufen über den normalen anheben kann was bei H-Boards (ohne irgendwelche "Tricks" der hersteller) nicht funktioniert - 400 MHz mehr sind also durch ein Z-Board auf jeden Fall drin.

In Anbetracht der Tatsache dass ein Z-Board wirklich nur ein paar Euro mehr kostet als sein H-Pendant kann ich das also schon nachvollziehen in den PCGH-PCs (ohne diese jetzt groß verteidigen zu wollen, ich spreche hier als normaler User, nicht als Foren-Mitarbeiter ).

Wo ich dir hingegen absolut Recht gebe ist die seltsame Wahl der Netzteile in den oberen Preisregionen. Wo man vielleicht noch wegen etwaigen Aufrüstplänen noch durchgehen lassen kann wenn das NT 150W zu groß dimensioniert ist (auch wenn es wohl selbst für ne 290X zu groß wäre) ist es mir auch ein Rätsel warum man hier nur die "Mittelklasse" wählt wo für ein paar Euro mehr was besonders bei PC-Preisen weit über 1000€ nunmal wirklich nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt was deutlich besseres (eben das E9 oder sogar ein P10) kaufbar ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2014)

Jepp die NTs sind seltsam wie auch teilweise die Wahl der Grafikkarten. Generell würde man bei der PCGH Reihe doch mehr Feingefühl erwarten


----------



## Teutonnen (2. März 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zumindest was das SPDIF/TOSLINK angeht  würde ich das keineswegs vernachlässigen wollen - denn wenn du einen  externen DAC/Anlage/ähnliches nutzt kannst du die Soundausgabe über eben  diesen digital und das heißt verlustfrei übertragen... und sparst dir  so eine zusätzliche Soundkarte die sonst in dem Falle absolut nutzlos  ist da sie nur das digitale Audiosignal durchschleift.



Ok, mit Sound kenne ich mich nicht besonders aus, aber müsste der Mainboard-Toslink nicht am Soundchip des Mainboards hängen, der meist nicht gerade bombe ist? Oder bringe ich hier was durcheinander?





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was du  zusätzlich noch nicht erwähnt hast ist, dass man bei einem Z-Board auch  bei einer nicht-K CPU bzw. einem Xeon den maximalen Turbo-Multi um 4  Stufen über den normalen anheben kann was bei H-Boards (ohne  irgendwelche "Tricks" der hersteller) nicht funktioniert - 400 MHz mehr  sind also durch ein Z-Board auf jeden Fall drin.
> 
> In Anbetracht  der Tatsache dass ein Z-Board wirklich nur ein paar Euro mehr kostet als  sein H-Pendant kann ich das also schon nachvollziehen in den PCGH-PCs  (ohne diese jetzt groß verteidigen zu wollen, ich spreche hier als  normaler User, nicht als Foren-Mitarbeiter ).



Das geht auch mit dem asrock H87 Pro4 ^.^
Mit H87- und B85-Chipsatz übertakten: Asrock bringt Non-Z OC als BIOS-Update
Haswell-Übertakten mit Mainboards ohne Z-Zusatz: Auch Asus mit von der Partie

ASUS ermöglicht Overclocking von Haswell Prozessoren auf H87 und B85 Mainboards - PCTreiber.Net

Oder wurde das mittlerweile wieder gepatcht?





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wo ich dir  hingegen absolut Recht gebe ist die seltsame Wahl der Netzteile in den  oberen Preisregionen. Wo man vielleicht noch wegen etwaigen  Aufrüstplänen noch durchgehen lassen kann wenn das NT 150W zu groß  dimensioniert ist (auch wenn es wohl selbst für ne 290X zu groß wäre)  ist es mir auch ein Rätsel warum man hier nur die "Mittelklasse" wählt  wo für ein paar Euro mehr was besonders bei PC-Preisen weit über 1000€  nunmal wirklich nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt was deutlich besseres (eben  das E9 oder sogar ein P10) kaufbar ist.


----------



## Gripschi (2. März 2014)

Das mit den Boards ist wohl Relativ. Jetzt denk ich why kein Z Board für meinen Xenon. Aber egal jetzt bleibt das H87 HD3 von GA drin.

Der RAM Sprung komisch. In hohem Preissegment sollten mind. 16 oder gar 32 drin sein.


Über die Netzteile mal ganz nett gesagt, der Recycling Hof freut sich über den PC.

Mit Netzteilen haben sie es auch in den Gamer PC Empfehlung en nicht wirklich sinnvoll gelöst.

An sich brauchbare Systeme die für wenig Mehrkosten besser wären. So was schimpft sich PCGH PCs. Traurig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2014)

Asrock bot so eine Funktion ja auch einen Teil der Boards, aber man muss damit rechnen das die Lücke mal gestopft wird


----------



## Teutonnen (2. März 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> An sich brauchbare Systeme die für wenig Mehrkosten besser wären. So was schimpft sich PCGH PCs. Traurig.


An sich brauchbare Systeme mit jeweils einem oder mehreren KO-Kriterien.


Wenn ich sowas hier nehme und dafür 1100€ verlange, bin ich voll einverstanden - meinetwegen sogar mit dem Z87-Brettchen:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, 900MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-07-20G)
1 x ASRock H87 Pro4 (90-MXGPA0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev. A (100700548)
1 x Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)
Das ist ein guter PC mit einer draufgeschlagenen Marge von etwa 200€. Da bin ich voll einverstanden mit. 


Aber die PCs von PCGH haben immer irgendwas drin, was sie stark runterzieht. Sie sind zwar besser als der durchschnittliche OEM-PC, aber eben immer noch nicht gut genug, um sie ohne Bedenken empfehlen zu können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> müsste der Mainboard-Toslink nicht am Soundchip des Mainboards hängen, der meist nicht gerade bombe ist? Oder bringe ich hier was durcheinander?


 
Es findet beim Toslink gar keine Veränderung am Ausgangssignal statt, deswegen ist der Soundchip völlig wumpe... da wird alles nur durchgeschleift.
Der Toslink überträgt die Sounddaten digital 1:1 an das externe Gerät, quasi direkt aus dem Spiel oder deiner Sounddatei in deine Anlage. Es kommt nun darauf an, einen guten Abnehmer zu haben (da der dann die Arbeit verrichtet die im analogen Anschlussfalle die Soundkarte/der Onboardchip macht), ich verwende dazu ne Xonar Essence One. Ohne Toslink wär ich also aufgeschmissen 



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Das geht auch mit dem asrock H87 Pro4


 
Das meinte ich mit "Tricks der Hersteller".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2014)

Ist halt die Frage wie weit PCGH dort Einfluss hat. Die Systeme von Buffed oder PC Games sehen ja ähnlich aus von der Bestückung


----------



## Teutonnen (2. März 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es findet beim Toslink gar keine Veränderung am Ausgangssignal statt, deswegen ist der Soundchip völlig wumpe... da wird alles nur durchgeschleift.
> Der Toslink überträgt die Sounddaten digital 1:1 an das externe Gerät, quasi direkt aus dem Spiel oder deiner Sounddatei in deine Anlage. Es kommt nun darauf an, einen guten Abnehmer zu haben (da der dann die Arbeit verrichtet die im analogen Anschlussfalle die Soundkarte/der Onboardchip macht), ich verwende dazu ne Xonar Essence One. Ohne Toslink wär ich also aufgeschmissen



Dann hab ich das falsch im Kopf gehabt, danke für die Korrektur.
 Wie funktioniert das dann genau? Ich hab zum Beispiel für meine Xonar u7 "nur" ein USB auf Toslink-Kabel mitgeliefert bekommen, müsste das dann nicht spdif auf spdif sein?





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit "Tricks der Hersteller".


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2014)

Find ich gut, deine "Meckerei" Teutonnen Denn Kritik bringt halt hier und da manchmal doch einige positive Veränderungen mit sich... In Sachen Saftspender bei den PCGH-PC`s der oberen Preisklasse wurde ich vor noch nicht sooo langer Zeit mal um meine werte Meinung gefragt (ich glaub es war PCGH_Daniel_W Produktmanager), was ich an der Spitze des Eisbergs in Sachen Trafo verbauen würde.

Ich fühlte mich natürlich sehr geehrt und riet zu einem E9/P10. Wenig später fand ja immerhin (wie schon von dir erwähnt) ein E9 den Einzug in einen PCGH-Knecht. Es geschehen eben doch noch Zeichen und Wunder... 

Und prinzipiell kann man auch in einem 750-Taler-Rechenschieber ein E9 400/450W sehr gut unterbringen

Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (2. März 2014)

Naja mir geht es nicht darum, hier rumzubashen (wie im Startpost schon geschrieben), ich habe einfach die Schnauze voll von diesem Irrsinn und von Leuten, die sich dann auf solche Kacke berufen, um ihre 1337 Watt-Netzteile zu verteidigen.


Das L8 ist übrigens komplett obsolet. Das System power 7 450w ist technisch besser und danach kannst du direkt zum e9/p10 gehen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> Das mit dem Z87 und dem Xeon wurde schon einmal angesprochen und iirc hieß es, dass es nicht viel teurer als ein H87 sei und man noch die Option für ein CPU Upgrade hat.
> Wenn ich es finde, kann ich es evtl später noch verlinken
> 
> Edit: hier der angesprochene Link/Kommentar http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...230-v3-und-gtx-760-anzeige-2.html#post6093237


 
Daniel schreibt aber auch einen Unsinn. 
Wer sich einen Xeon kauft plant doch keine neue CPU.
Was soll das auch bringen den Xeon gegen einen 4770k zu tauschen? Ein paar MHz mehr? Merkt man das?
Sinnvoller ist es das Geld zu sparen und in den nächsten Unterbau zu investieren.

richtig schlimm ist aber der Unsinn dass das kleinere Netzteil zu schwach ist und deswegen das 530er verbaut wird weils dann auch leiser ist.
Sinnvoller ist es das E9 450er zu verbauen weils noch leiser ist und technisch dem L8 überlegen ist.
Das E9 mit 450 Watt kostet bei Alternate derzeit nur 4€ mehr als das L8 CM530.


----------



## keinnick (2. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage wie weit PCGH dort Einfluss hat. Die Systeme von Buffed oder PC Games sehen ja ähnlich aus von der Bestückung



Man weiß es nicht genau aber wenn sie die PCs unter dem "PCGH-Label" verkaufen, sollten sie schon schauen, dass das ganze Hand und Fuß hat und die Wahl der Komponenten zumindest begründen, wobei das bei den verbauten NT schwer fallen dürfte (außer aus Gründen der Kostenersparnis). 

Ich kenne die Vereinbarungen zwischen PCGH und Alternate nicht aber manchmal erscheint es mir als ob lieber um den heißen Brei herum geredet wird als offen zu sagen: Ja, die Dinger müssen aus XYZ Gründen so teuer sein und wir können die Kisten nicht anders bauen, selbst wenn wir wollten.


----------



## Teutonnen (2. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage wie weit PCGH dort Einfluss hat. Die Systeme von Buffed oder PC Games sehen ja ähnlich aus von der Bestückung


 

Was würde denn dagegen sprechen, in jedem PC ein Straight Power E9 oder Dark Power P10 zu verbauen und dafür den Preis um 50-100€ anzuheben?
Irgendwo müssen ja mal ein paar Leute zusammensitzen und sich überlegen, was genau in den Rechner kommt, bevor das Angebot gelistet wird und wenn dabei die Config um 50€ teurer wird als vorgestellt, dann gibt man das eben an den Käufer weiter, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Was würde denn dagegen sprechen, in jedem PC ein Straight Power E9 oder Dark Power P10 zu verbauen und dafür den Preis um 50-100€ anzuheben?


 
Ich denke dass der Preis dann im Vergleich zu anderen Fertig Rechner aus dem Internet zu hoch ist.
Schau dir die ganzen Webseiten an wo du fertig Rechner kaufen kannst.
Letztens hatten wir ja einen hier in einem Thread der erst mal groß und breit gelabert hat wieso die ein 700 Watt S7 verbauen.


----------



## Teutonnen (2. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke dass der Preis dann im Vergleich zu anderen Fertig Rechner aus dem Internet zu hoch ist.



Wenn ich mir entsprechende Angebote z.B. von Alienware anschaue, sind die PCGH-Kisten selbst mit 200€ Aufpreis noch gut dabei (bei gleichem Preis schneller und qualitativ sogar trotz der Schnitzer noch hochwertiger.  OEM halt)
Schau dir mal die Preise an und was du dafür bekommst:
Alienware Aurora Gaming-Desktop


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Alienware ist meiner Meinung nach aber kein Maßstab.
Genauso wenig wie die Ultraforce Rechner.

Guck dir one.de an als Beispiel.


----------



## Teutonnen (2. März 2014)

Ok gut stimmt, da sieht pcgh doch alt aus.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

Oder schau dir mifcom an.
Gamer PC und High-End Gaming PC Systeme zusammenstellen

von dort kam ja letztens der Typ der das 700 Watt S7 verteidigt hat [mit teilweise merkwürdigen Argumenten ].

Diese Seiten sind die "Gegner" der PCGH Rechner und daran müssen sie sich orientieren. Vor allem am Preis denn darauf schauen die User als aller erstes.


----------



## Useful (2. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Letztens hatten wir ja einen hier in einem Thread der erst mal groß und breit gelabert hat wieso die ein 700 Watt S7 verbauen.


Ohh ja 



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> von dort kam ja letztens der Typ der das 700 Watt S7 verteidigt hat [mit teilweise merkwürdigen Argumenten ].


und das in einer User- Kaufberatung.....

Habe mir letzens auch mal die Alienware Rechner angeschaut und die sind schrottig zusammen gestellt, Sockel 2011 4 Kerner+ R9 270 ?!  und dafür über 1000€ verlangen ?!
Da fragt man sich echt wer sowas zusammenstellt und verkauft......

Auch die PCGH Kisten sind wie hier schon gesagt nicht optimal konfiguriert, es gibt immer irgendwo was zu "meckern", wie so oft eben am Netzteil....
Aber im Xeon System für 1249€ hätte ich schon eher eine 770er anstatt einer 760er GTX gesehen, oder eben die R9 280X
Oder gleich günstiger mit der genauso starken und günstigeren 270X, scheint aber wohl nicht so gut lieferbar zu sein.

Aber egal ob ich bei PCGH PCs, Gamestar PCs, oder anderen Fertig Rechnern gucke, bei Mifcom oder im Media Markt oder Saturn, ich habe in meinem Leben noch nie einen Fertig PC gesehen der wirklich gut war, bei den Fertig Teilen ist irgendwo immer irgendwas zu finden was NICHT passt, sei es das netzteil oder das Board, bzw die generelle Zusammenstellung aus CPU+GraKa, beispielsweise ein Fertig PC mit i7 3770 und GTX 650ti

Es gibt also keinen Fertig Pc der wirklich gut ist...... egal wo man anscheind guckt, deswegen lieber von der Community in der Kaufberatung einen Rechner zusammenstellen lassen 

Edit: Wenn es jemanden interessiert, hier der Thread wo das S7 700W verteidigt wurde 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...319975-pc-konfiguration-welche-ist-besse.html


----------



## Teutonnen (2. März 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Ohh ja
> und das in einer User- Kaufberatung.....
> 
> Habe mir letzens auch mal die Alienware Rechner angeschaut und die sind schrottig zusammen gestellt, Sockel 2011 4 Kerner+ R9 270 ?!  und dafür über 1000€ verlangen ?!
> Da fragt man sich echt wer sowas zusammenstellt und verkauft......



Geschäftsleute.



Useful schrieb:


> Auch die PCGH Kisten sind wie hier schon gesagt nicht optimal konfiguriert, es gibt immer irgendwo was zu "meckern", wie so oft eben am Netzteil....
> Aber im Xeon System für 1249€ hätte ich schon eher eine 770er anstatt einer 760er GTX gesehen, oder eben die R9 280X
> Oder gleich günstiger mit der genauso starken und günstigeren 270X, scheint aber wohl nicht so gut lieferbar zu sein.



Du hast meinen Einwand absolut nicht verstanden, wie ich sehe. 

Sowohl 760 als auch 770 sind Compute-Krücken, die haben in einer Workstation mal gar nichts zu suchen, da führt praktisch nichts an AMD vorbei. Nvidia kann hier eigentlich nur die Titan bieten, die sich zu einer Quadro flashen liesse.



Useful schrieb:


> Aber egal ob ich bei PCGH PCs, Gamestar PCs, oder anderen Fertig Rechnern gucke, bei Mifcom oder im Media Markt oder Saturn, ich habe in meinem Leben noch nie einen Fertig PC gesehen der wirklich gut war, bei den Fertig Teilen ist irgendwo immer irgendwas zu finden was NICHT passt, sei es das netzteil oder das Board, bzw die generelle Zusammenstellung aus CPU+GraKa, beispielsweise ein Fertig PC mit i7 3770 und GTX 650ti



Ich hab ne Zeit lang auch fertig-PCs verkauft, die hätte ich mir aber jederzeit selber in die Bude gestellt. 




Useful schrieb:


> Es gibt also keinen Fertig Pc der wirklich gut ist...... egal wo man anscheind guckt, deswegen lieber von der Community in der Kaufberatung einen Rechner zusammenstellen lassen



Auch darum geht es nicht. Dass OEM-PCs in der Regel überteuert und beschissen sind, dürfte bekannt sein. Dass ein OEM-PC von einem Hardware-Fachmagazin beschissen ist, sollte eigentlich nicht sein.




Useful schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn es jemanden interessiert, hier der Thread wo das S7 700W verteidigt wurde
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...319975-pc-konfiguration-welche-ist-besse.html



Danke für die Comedy


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Es gibt also keinen Fertig Pc der wirklich gut ist...... egal wo man anscheind guckt, deswegen lieber von der Community in der Kaufberatung einen Rechner zusammenstellen lassen
> [/url]


Auch wenn ich dir in dem letzten Punkt zu 100% zustimme Einen empfehlenswerten "Laden" für Fertigknechte gibt es:


https://www.hardware4u.net/index.php?id=3252bd0cd96a6dc2559870152d004a36
die Rechenschieber sind zwar nicht grade billig, *aber* die verwenden eigentlich nur top Komponenten...

Gruß


----------



## Useful (2. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Einwand absolut nicht verstanden, wie ich sehe.
> 
> Sowohl 760 als auch 770 sind Compute-Krücken, die haben in einer Workstation mal gar nichts zu suchen, da führt praktisch nichts an AMD vorbei. Nvidia kann hier eigentlich nur die Titan bieten, die sich zu einer Quadro flashen liesse.


Ok, stimmt, sry mein Fehler.




Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Zeit lang auch fertig-PCs verkauft, die hätte ich mir aber jederzeit selber in die Bude gestellt.


Meinst du in so einem PC Laden? Also beraten lassen und zusammenstellen & zusammenbauen? Ich meinte eher die Fertig PCs die eben auf solchen Websites wie Mifcom zu finden sind oder eben bei Saturn, Mediamarkt...... Wenn man sich von Leuten die sich auskennen in einem PC Laden beraten lässt ist das ja auch was anderes  Es gibt auch empfehlenswerte fertig PCs 



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Auch darum geht es nicht. Dass OEM-PCs in der Regel überteuert und beschissen sind, dürfte bekannt sein. Dass ein OEM-PC von einem Hardware-Fachmagazin beschissen ist, sollte eigentlich nicht sein.


Darauf wollte ich hinaus, dass es an PCs von Hardwarefachmagazinen immer noch was zu "meckern" gibt.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Danke für die Comedy


Kein Problem 



facehugger schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dir in dem letzten Punkt zu 100% zustimme Einen empfehlenswerten "Laden" für Fertigknechte gibt es:
> 
> 
> https://www.hardware4u.net/index.php?id=3252bd0cd96a6dc2559870152d004a36
> ...


Danke für den Link


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dir in dem letzten Punkt zu 100% zustimme Einen empfehlenswerten "Laden" für Fertigknechte gibt es:
> 
> 
> https://www.hardware4u.net/index.php?id=3252bd0cd96a6dc2559870152d004a36
> ...


 
Aber auch die bauen viel zu große Netzteile ein und haben teilweise sinnlose Angebote wie ein Crossfire System mit zwei AMD 7850.


----------



## facehugger (3. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber auch die bauen viel zu große Netzteile ein und haben teilweise sinnlose Angebote wie ein Crossfire System mit zwei AMD 7850.


Nunja, meckern kann man immer Allerdings stechen die mMn schon aus der Masse der sonstigen Fertiganbieter heraus (die verwenden ausschließlich Markenkomponenten und glänzen durch liebevollen und *sehr* ordentlichen Zusammenbau). Zudem halte ich ein E9 480W nicht für überdimensioniert. Ob es jetzt ein E9 580W für das 2011-Sys sein muss, kann man natürlich streiten. Und wer sagt, das du ein Sys mit 2 Karten nehmen "musst"

Konfigurieren kannst du deinen Wunschrechner dort ja ebenfalls recht ordentlich...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, das du ein Sys mit 2 Karten nehmen "musst"



Beim Durchschauen ist mir ein "Gaming Rechner" aufgefallen der eben in der Konfiguration mit zwei AMD 7850 anfing -- Single GPU auswählen war nicht möglich -- und dort haben sie ein 700er Straight Power reingeballert.
Dazu haben sie starke Beschränkungen bei der Auswahl. So kannst du nur zwischen Straight Power und Seasonic wählen. Das P10 ist gar nicht in der Auswahl.
Und eben veraltete Hardware. Oder haben die noch so viele Ivy Bridge Systeme rumliegen?


----------



## facehugger (3. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Durchschauen ist mir ein "Gaming Rechner" aufgefallen der eben in der Konfiguration mit zwei AMD 7850 anfing -- Single GPU auswählen war nicht möglich -- und dort haben sie ein 700er Straight Power reingeballert.
> Dazu haben sie starke Beschränkungen bei der Auswahl. So kannst du nur zwischen Straight Power und Seasonic wählen. Das P10 ist gar nicht in der Auswahl.
> Und eben veraltete Hardware. Oder haben die noch so viele Ivy Bridge Systeme rumliegen?


Wenn man sucht, findet man immer was zu nörgeln, oder Klar, der Knecht mit den beiden 7850ern beherbergt nicht unbedingt aktuelle Technik. Aber wenn man die Äuglein etwas weiter bemüht, bekommt man aktuelle Kost vom feinsten:


https://www.hardware4u.net/item.php?id=fb54d24a718ae43484d06442b470d16e&nav=8001019
und an dem Teil solltest auch *du* nicht wirklich viel auszusetzen haben. Vom Preis mal abgesehn...

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (3. März 2014)

Naja, die Verkabelung ist mehr als abenteuerlich, auch wenn die Teile noch so schön mit Kabelbindern in Schach gehalten werden  Wie man es auch dreht und wendet, man kann an Komplett-Kisten immer irgendwas finden 

Zu den PCGH-PCs: Die Anmerkungen vom TE finde ich gerechtfertigt und ich bin auf das Feedback gespannt


----------



## Teutonnen (3. März 2014)

Bis jetzt gab's jedenfalls kein Feedback von "offizieller" Seite.


----------



## -Neo- (4. März 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dir in dem letzten Punkt zu 100% zustimme Einen empfehlenswerten "Laden" für Fertigknechte gibt es:
> 
> 
> [*]https://www.hardware4u.net/index.php?id=3252bd0cd96a6dc2559870152d004a36
> ...



Wenn wir hier nun Empfehlungslinks ins Spiel bringen schließe ich mich da gleich mal an da die eingesessenen alle ihre Macken haben in den Konfigs. Auch der Hardware4u link ist bei der besückung nicht das gelbe vom ei im Zusammenspiel mit dem preis.
Aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch vor Wochen schon gestöbert,mich um geschaut um was neues unverbrauchtes zu finden und bin auch fündig worden.
www.iMemory-Systems.de 
...siehe auch in meiner Signatur. Die Systeme sehen recht gut aus wie ich finde,Netzteile alle bequiet und auch nicht über dimensioniert ....
Was die pcgh Rechner anbelangt sind das erstmal keine schlechten Maschinen aber sie haben halt doch hier und da ihre Kritikpunkte.
Bringt man die Kritik an passiert hier allerdings nichts. Hab ich bei dem link von mir auch probiert und siehe da nun ists wie gewünscht das alle Systeme schon von vornherein mit AMD Karten und parallel mit den ungefähr gleichwertigen Nvidia Karten angeboten werden.
Ich sehe da das Problem auch ein wenig bei uns Kunden.Viele sagen billig billig nur hat eben auch bei Hardware Qualität ihren preis. Ich für meinen teil supporte da lieber diesen neuen shop. Den ersten PC hab ich bereits und bin mehr als zufrieden.wer aus meinem Bekanntenkreis etwas braucht wird hingelotst. Sogar Hardware gibts ... Bisher leider nur auf Anfrage aber man bekommt was man will wenn man abfragt.

Aber mal genug der schleichwerbung . War nur der dezente Hinweis wie auch oben schon erfolgt das es noch andere Händler gibt neben HWV mindfactory und alternate.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

Die Kiste hier scheint niemanden zu interessieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die Kiste hier scheint niemanden zu interessieren.


 
Doch, tut sie sicherlich. Redakteure haben nur ab und an mal gewisse Zeitprobleme so dass man nicht immer sofort antworten kann - und ich/wir können dazu recht wenig sagen da wir die Interna was diese Dinge betrifft nicht kennen.
Du kannst aber wenn du willst den Verantwortlichen (Daniel) einfach mal anstupsen, vielleicht findet er mal ein paar freie Minuten um seine Sicht der Dinge anzubringen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die Kiste hier scheint niemanden zu interessieren.



Ich glaube nicht das es untergeht. Ich würde es mal an passender Stelle per PN schicken


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

@alk werd ich beizeiten mal tun, bin aber gerade im Skiurlaub  vielleicht am dienstag


EDIT: So, da ich nun wieder da bin...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du kannst aber wenn du  willst den Verantwortlichen  (Daniel)  einfach mal anstupsen, vielleicht findet er mal ein paar freie Minuten  um seine Sicht der Dinge anzubringen.


 

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/10-pcgh_daniel_w.html
*
*Mein PC*
*Prozessor* Intel Core i7-4770 
*Mainboard* Gigabyte Z87-Board 
*Arbeitsspeicher* 8 GiByte Corsair DDR3-1600 
*Festplatte(n)* Crucial M4 SSD 256GB + Corsair 128 GB SSD 
*Grafikkarte* Geforce GTX 760 
*Sound* Onboard 
*Netzteil* Be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 580W 
*Gehäuse* Fractal Design Define R3 Black Pearl

So langsam verstehe ich, warum die PCs so sind, wie sie sind.


----------



## Useful (9. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> EDIT: So, da ich nun wieder da bin...
> 
> *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/10-pcgh_daniel_w.html
> *
> ...




Ein Zitat aus PCGH 03/2014 "Die Redaktion" von Daniel W:


> Im Januar bin ich von einem AMD- auf ein Intel-System umgestiegen und habe CPU und Mainboard getauscht. Da der Silent Aspekt bei mir an erster Stelle steht, habe ich auf ein "K"-Modell verzichtet.



Macht nicht viel Sinn... xD
1. Nimmt man dann einen Xeon,
2. Kein Z87 Board und (jedenfalls wenn man nicht übertaktet oder sonstige Ausstattung davon braucht)
3. gibts auch Silent OC Kühler



aber ich glaube das brauche ich eigentlich nicht nochmal zu erwähnen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2014)

Die Aufgabe war, Daniel nett zu fragen ob er ein Statement zu den ganzen Argumenten dieses Threads abgeben könnte.

Aus Aufgabe war nicht, ihm und seinen PC zu überprüfen und nach den PCGH-Zusammenstellungsthread-Regeln (die offensichtlich keinen Millimeter Spielraum zulassen) aueinanderzunehmen.

Entschuldigt meine Ehrlichkeit aber wenn ich Daniel wäre hätte ich jetzt absolut keine Lust mehr, hier noch einen Post abzusetzen.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

Für deine Ehrlichkeit brauchst du dich doch nicht zu entschuldigen.  Lieber so als irgendwas hinten rum zu machen.

Du hast schon Recht, das war nicht ganz die feine Englische Art, aber ich konnte einfach nicht anders, der Drang war einfach zu stark.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. März 2014)

@ Teutonnen: Hier wird leider mit viel Halbwissen und mit teilweise falschen Tatsachen und nicht dem passenden Blickwinkel an die Sache rangegangen, daher ist es hier wenig sinnvoll alle Punkte mit dir zu diskutieren, zumal alles schon mal in den diversen Topics durchgekaut wurde. Trotzdem danke für die PM.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

Dann erklär mir doch bitte den "richtigen" Blickwinkel und was an meinem "falsch" ist. 

Ausserdem hätte ich gerne gewusst, was du mit "Halbwissen" meinst. 
Ich habe meine Statements bisher überwiegend sinnvoll und nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen begründet, da erwarte ich von dir das Gleiche. 
Zu einer gewinnbringenden Diskussion bin ich gerne bereit, aber entweder verlinkst du entsprechende Postings, begründest selber ausreichend oder du _lässt solche Aussagen sein_... Einfach mal ohne Backup "Halbwissen" in den Raum zu werfen... Ich weiss nicht, ob ich darüber amüsiert oder gekränkt sein soll.


----------



## Useful (10. März 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> @ Teutonnen: Hier wird leider mit viel Halbwissen und mit teilweise falschen Tatsachen und nicht dem passenden Blickwinkel an die Sache rangegangen, daher ist es hier wenig sinnvoll alle Punkte mit dir zu diskutieren, zumal alles schon mal in den diversen Topics durchgekaut wurde. Trotzdem danke für die PM.



Also ich sehe hier weder Halbwissen noch falsche Tatsachen


----------



## keinnick (10. März 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> @ Teutonnen: Hier wird leider mit viel Halbwissen und mit teilweise falschen Tatsachen und nicht dem passenden Blickwinkel an die Sache rangegangen (...)


 
Dann ist das hier doch die beste Möglichkeit, den "passenden Blickwinkel" zu erläutern und mit "falschen Tatsachen" aufzuräumen. So haben alle Leser was davon.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

Halbwissen ist gut. 
Klar sind wir keine Wirtschaftsexperten und können nicht beurteilen in wie weit PCGH überhaupt Einfluss auf die Zusammenstellung eines Alternate PCGH Rechners hat aber anhand des Names "PCGH" bei den Rechner denke ich schon dass ein gewisses Gestaltungsrecht vorhanden ist und dann sollte man auch mal auf die Ideen und Vorschläge der Community eingehen.

Hier laufen schon ein paar herum die mit ihrem "Viertelwissen" was beitragen können.


----------



## facehugger (11. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann ist das hier doch die beste Möglichkeit, den "passenden Blickwinkel" zu erläutern und mit "falschen Tatsachen" aufzuräumen. So haben alle Leser was davon.


Eben, ich bitte ebenfalls um Aufklärung. Denn soviel ich weiß, hat z.B. unser Teutonnen recht viel Ahnung von der Materie und kann zudem mit fundiertem Hintergrundwissen und Begründungen seiner Ausführungen/Empfehlungen glänzen. Was ganz im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Aussagen hier steht 

Und schließlich und zuletzt versuchen wir immer das beste aus dem Budget herauszuholen. Denn wer möchte nicht das gelbe vom Ei für seine Kohle haben. Ich schon...

Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (11. März 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Eben, ich bitte ebenfalls um Aufklärung. Denn  soviel ich weiß, hat z.B. unser Teutonnen recht viel Ahnung von der  Materie und kann zudem mit fundiertem Hintergrundwissen und Begründungen  seiner Ausführungen/Empfehlungen glänzen.


Würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Für einen Laien hab ich vermutlich überdurchschnittlich grosse Kenntnisse von der Materie, aber ich habe weder eine Ausbildung im IT-Bereich noch arbeite ich hauptberuflich in diesem Wirtschaftszweig. 




facehugger schrieb:


> Und schließlich und zuletzt versuchen wir immer das beste aus dem Budget  herauszuholen. Denn wer möchte nicht das gelbe vom Ei für seine Kohle  haben. Ich schon...
> Gruß


Wobei wir hier auch sehen müssen, dass ein OEM anders kalkulieren muss als eine Privatperson. Allerdings habe ich wirklich keine Ahnung, warum darüber keine (zumindest halbwegs) laterale Kommunikation angestrebt wird. Natürlich, zu viele Köche verderben den Brei - aber vier Augen sehen eben auch mehr als zwei. 
Es gibt hier in der Community einige Leute (und hier zähle ich mich explizit NICHT dazu), bei denen ich Geld darauf verwetten würde, dass sie die Redakteure in Sachen IT in den Boden stampfen. Solche Leute zur Verfügung zu haben ist eine Ressource, wegen der sich manche Unternehmen Rechtsstreite im Millionenbereich liefern. Hier hätte man das Ganze für lau und auf freiwilliger Basis, lässt die Sache aber versanden und weigert sich dann standhaft, Anmerkungen zu den "Resultaten" gebührend zu handhaben.


Abschliessend geht es nicht darum, der PCGH etwas aufzuzwingen oder sich selber zu profilieren, sondern darum, für die Community als Ganzes einen Mehrwert zu generieren (bzw. die Allgemeinheit, wenn es um Themen wie Fertig-PCs geht). Wenn ich dann aber sehe, wie hier Kritik aufgenommen und verarbeitet wird, muss ich einfach mal den Kopf schütteln. 
Fehlendes Feedback ist eine Sache, aber jemanden, der freiwillig seine Zeit in einem Forum opfert, auch noch öffentlich zu denunzieren (hust, üble Nachrede ist strafbar...), das ist einfach eine Schande und ein soziales sowie kommunikatives Fiasko sondergleichen. 

So, Fisch hat gesprochen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. März 2014)

Ich würde auch um Aufklährung bitten. Ich verstehe zwar, dass PCGH/Alternate auch Geld daran verdienen wollen, aber es wäre für alle Hilfreich, wenn diese Frage in diesem Fred geklährt wird und er dann nach Möglichkeit der fred an passender Stelle angepinnt werden würde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch um Aufklährung bitten.


 
Die wurde schon in einem der anderen Threads die dieses Thema beschreien gegeben, siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...4770k-und-480-gb-ssd-anzeige.html#post6233794


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. März 2014)

Danke Alki 

e:
Die Aussage in Richtung der Netzteile finde ich kritisch, da beispielsweise das s7 450W eine bessere verbaute Technik als das L8 hat. 


Dazu haben Netzteile in Richtung e9/P10 eben eine geringere Lautstärker und höhere Effiziens.


----------



## Teutonnen (11. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> ...und höhere Effiziens.


 

Wodurch die verbauten Teile auch weniger warm werden und damit (besonders im Hinblick auf Elkos) die Lebensdauer grösser ist.

-> Hotspots gibt's IMMER, auch bei einem Triathlor mit 9001 RPM-Lüfter.


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. März 2014)

Und die verbauten Teile selbst besser sind, dass sie von vornherein eine höhere Lebensdauer haben.


----------

